# Forma Antiqvua: The Four Seasons (Vivaldi)



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

A dramatic and powerful version.









http://www.diverdi.com/portal/detalle.aspx?id=47413

Summer, presto:


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

It should be Forma Antiqva, not Antiqvua. Sorry.


----------

